# Trivia 1/1/20



## luckytrim (Jan 1, 2020)

trivia 1/1/20
HAPPY NEW YEAR !

DID YOU KNOW...
Mexican cartels make over $152 million a year from  manipulating the avocado
market.


1. Who played Hermione Granger in the "Harry Potter"  movies?
2. With which sport is the term "Sixte"  associated?
3. By what name is the demon known, which is raised by Dr  Faustus in the 
play 'The Tragical History of the Life and Death of Doctor  Faustus' by 
Christopher Marlowe?
4. Fill in the Blank ;
Taekwondo is a martial art from _________ .
  a. - Japan
  b. - Korea
  c. - China
  d. - All of the Above
5. What target is the bowler aiming at, and the batsman trying  to protect, 
in cricket?
6. A double landlocked country is a country whose neighbors  are also 
landlocked. In Europe there is only one such country. Can you  name this 
country?
7. What sort of critter is associated with a "sapera"  in  India ?
8. What word means the third stage in the metamorphosis of  some insects?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The last descendant of Abe Lincoln was the first Movie  "Tarzan", Elmo
Lincoln, who died in 1952.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Emma Watson
2. Fencing
3. Mephistopheles
4. - b
5. the Wicket
6. Liechtenstein
7. Snake (He's a Charmer...)
8. Pupa

CRAP !!
The last descendant of Abe Lincoln was Robert Lincoln's  grandson. His name
was Robert Todd Lincoln Beckwith. He died December 24,  1985.


----------

